# Confused (this thread is probably in the wrong place again!)



## sharpy002 (Sep 22, 2011)

All,

Thanks for your (mostly) helpful comments. To clarify:

- I made a mistake, I was under the impression that I could rehome my kitten on this forum (it does say "private individuals to advertise their cats which are in need of rehoming" in the description...)
- I have not bred her but rescued her from a private rehome.
- I cannot look after her any more (see previous posts about dog taking serious dislike to poor kitten) so am looking to find her a good home as soon as possible.
- The fee I was asking for previously was for all her accessories. I thought it would be a nice gesture if someone wanted her who didn't already own a cat could get everything they needed (and everything that is 'hers') in one go.

This is the third time the post has been moved and each time I haven't been given the chance to fix my post or have the 'rules' explained to me. Sorry for being a first timer to this forum!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, please don't get upset. There are so many sections to this forum that I do get confused myself sometimes, and I have been here for ages.

You have come to the right place (I think) but I don't know about selling her accessories. Not sure if that is allowed on this section.

I would love a kitten, but I am very scared that it would be afraid of my dogs and run away. And I have a very sick dog on my hands at the moment.

I hope you can find her a loving home. You are ok on here, I think, but please do not advertise her for free in any advertising sites. You have no idea what can happen to an animal, and I don't want to be the one to explain.

Have you thought about taking her to a rescue centre? That would be your best bet, I think, as they will home check and make sure she goes to a good home.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

1. I am surprised you were not given a reason. I believe it is due to the fee being asked. We have a 'cat classifieds' section where you can sell her 'accessories'

2. You are not allowed to ask for a fee as a private individual, probably as there is a sister site (pets4homes) which is for that purpose.

3. So, if you are rehoming her for free, I do not believe there is anything against rehoming her in this forum, and her accessories in the 'classifieds'


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Please do not get upset, yes a mod should of sent you a pm to explain where you can post certain posts.


----------



## sharpy002 (Sep 22, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Oh, please don't get upset. There are so many sections to this forum that I do get confused myself sometimes, and I have been here for ages.
> 
> You have come to the right place (I think) but I don't know about selling her accessories. Not sure if that is allowed on this section.
> 
> ...


A rescue centre will be my last resort, I don't want to see her stuck in a rescue centre without a home, would rather her go straight from our house to her forever home which will hopefully be less stressful for her.

Thanks for your thoughts and comments.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

sharpy002 said:


> A rescue centre will be my last resort, I don't want to see her stuck in a rescue centre without a home, would rather her go straight from our house to her forever home which will hopefully be less stressful for her.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts and comments.


Hi Shapy.

Here's the link I posted on your last thread Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Gloucestershire

Try those rescues in your area. They might have waiting lists for kittens, and if not they could possibly offer you help with homechecking to ensure any possible new owner (that should read 'slave' ) is in a position to care for her and that they don't turn out to be dog baiters and the like.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Sharpy, I doubt if this thread is being deleted because of you, I suspect it is because of the behaviour of another member. It would be helpful if the mods could confirm or deny this though.

Why don't you simply try gumtree, pets4homes and preloved?

Liz


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

lizward said:


> Sharpy, I doubt if this thread is being deleted because of you, I suspect it is because of the behaviour of another member. It would be helpful if the mods could confirm or deny this though.
> 
> Why don't you simply try gumtree, pets4homes and preloved?
> 
> Liz


Cosidering post 2 had hardly any replies, I doubt it. The thread would have been editted or locked (as was post 3), not removed, twice.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Re adoption and looking for a new home...

If you were offering a kitty up for adoption.. You would be a rescue centre.. if you were the foster carer and the rescue center asked you to put kitty up.. The rescue centre would arrange for the home check and the adoption fee would go to the centre.. The rescue centre would be offering life time back up for the kitty also .. And at any point may write to you or ring you to check how the said kitty is doing.... Also you will have to sign a contract for the kitty..

Private re homing is not putting a kitty up for adoption.. So if you are offering a kitty for re homing.. You can do this on this forum.. But you are giving the kitty 'free' to a new home.. 
If you have goods you would like to sell with the kitty then please post them in the cat classifieds section.. And you can put a link into your Kitty for re homing thread..

Another option is.. for you to put kitty up for a new home and ask the person who re homes to make a donation to a registered charity/rescue centre..

Hope this helps..  x

If you are looking to sell the kitty here is a link to our sister site..

http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Please lets put an end to the cat claws at dawn episode.. It would be appreciated greatly.. Im sure this is only confusing people more..


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

sharpy002 said:


> A rescue centre will be my last resort, I don't want to see her stuck in a rescue centre without a home, would rather her go straight from our house to her forever home which will hopefully be less stressful for her.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts and comments.


my cats protection also put non cp cats on their site that go direct from old home to new home and aren't subject to the adoption fee etc. Maybe your CP would do the same.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Private re homing is not putting a kitty up for adoption.. So if you are offering a kitty for re homing.. You can do this on this forum.. But you are giving the kitty 'free' to a new home..
> If you have goods you would like to sell with the kitty then please post them in the cat classifieds section.. And you can put a link into your Kitty for re homing thread..


But that's what she did the third time and still the thread was deleted.

Liz


----------

